
What's the worst mistake your startup has made? - farmer

======
jamongkad
1\. Focusing too much on the wrong target market.

2\. Getting into a industry that is unfamiliar.

3\. And the last most important thing(the very reason why we failed) is making
something users don't want in the first place. It's very difficult to create
demand. You gotta look for it!

